# IS IT SAFE TO USE PEACE AND KINDNESS BY CHRIS CHRISTENSEN



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

HI
I got the peace and kindness spray at the National's after it was recomended for Bailey's tearing problem by a couple of people at the National's but after I purchased it I was talking to a woman who was grooming her dog for the show and she told me that Bailey would get an infection if I use that product on her eyes. Soo now I am confused is this product good or not??? HELP!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm interested to see what others say about this. I bought some just to have on hand in case I needed it for wounds. I don't think I would have tried it on the eye area, though...


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't tried but I was eyeing it Nationals, now after reading about it I wish I had picked up some! Definitely going to have to order some now.

Btw, it was nice meeting you @ Nationals 

-Renee

Here are the links that I found. Hth!

http://www.kellycolloidalsilver.com/site/694355/page/211621

*Pink emphasizes mine.*

*What Are Some Uses For Colloidal Silver?*
**Colloidal silver is tasteless, odorless, non-stinging and non-burning to sensitive tissues - - even a baby's eyes.* It may be taken orally, applied directly to cuts, scrapes, open sores, warts or used as a rinse for acne, eczema and other skin irritations. It may be gargled, dropped into eyes or ears, used vaginally, anally, atomized or inhaled into the nose or lungs.

http://www.naturalnews.com/010038.html
Topically, it can be used to fight fungal infections of the skin or nails and to promote the healing of burns, wounds, cuts, rashes, and sunburn. It can be used on toothaches and mouth sores, as eye drops, and as a gargle to fight tooth decay and bad breath. It can also be used as sterilizer and can even be sprayed on air-conditioning filters and air ducts and vents to prevent germs from growing. 
*Prescription For Nutritional Healing by Phyllis A Balch CNC and James F Balch MD, page 66 *

http://colloidalsilversecrets.blogspot.com/2008/02/use-of-colloidal-silver-in-eyes.html


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess I can use it . I really got nervous when the woman I was talking to said that it would harm my dog but I only hear good things about it online.

It was great meeting everyone at Nationals:0)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Elizabeth,
I bought this spray too(a small bottle) to try on Quince's muzzle staining. This is what they recommended to me. I trusted them.:thumb:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Julie said:


> Elizabeth,
> I bought this spray too(a small bottle) to try on Quince's muzzle staining. This is what they recommended to me. I trusted them.:thumb:


Let me know how it works for you:tea:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Bumping up this thread. How is it working for those who bought it?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd like to know, too!


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

I would hope someone asked their vet about this. Personally, I would never put anything into their eyes unless it was a vet ophthalmic solution. I know no one asked my opinion, and I am butting in, but I don't believe all the things said about collidol silver and its safety. Most of these sites are selling the product. 

Now, if you found studies on PubMed, or the nih.gov sites, then that would be worth considering. But, even then, I would only use human grade substances as the manufacturing process and quality standards for dogs would likely be much more lax -- inviting the potential for harmful substances into the solution. 

Lynn


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lynn, I don't think anyone has advocated using it _*in *_the eyes. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it was meant for staining on the hair.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Kimberly,

The OP said "on her eyes", so, yep, I took that to mean "in her eyes". The wording is very similiar, so that's what I thought. I'm funny about getting things around my eyes b/c even undereye creme can make my eyes burn, so I am very naturally very cautious about these things and so there's my reaction above.

Thanks for the correction, Kimberly. 

Lynn


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is an article about Colloidal Silver for the use *IN *the eye..
http://colloidalsilversecrets.blogspot.com/2008/02/use-of-colloidal-silver-in-eyes.html

Interesting, eh?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Lynn, I don't think anyone has advocated using it _*in *_the eyes. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it was meant for staining on the hair.


Read post 3 in this thread. They say use as eyedrops


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Try telling the man who turned blue to believe this. He was all over the National news several months ago.

_From their website: Are There Any Known Side Effects From Using Colloidal Silver?
There are no recorded side effects in the medical literature from the use of colloidal silver. Additionally, there has never been a recorded case of a drug interaction. It is non-addicting, the body does not build up a tolerance to it, and studies show that colloidal silver is not deposited under the skin like other silver compounds that may cause gray or bluish skin. It is tasteless, odorless, nontoxic, non-stinging to the eyes, safe for pregnant and lactating women._


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Read post 3 in this thread. They say use as eyedrops


Maybe so, but that post was about CS and not specifically about CC's Peace and Kindness.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

INGREDIENTS: 100% Distilled Structured Water With .999 PURE SILVER Colloidal Silver at 30ppm.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Does *Chris Christensen* recommend putting this in the eye? That's what I'd like to know.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

They need a FAQ section! I just emailed them.


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Lynn, I don't think anyone has advocated using it _*in *_the eyes. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it was meant for staining on the hair.


 Kim

At National's the woman who was selling it said that I could spray it right in the eye because it will not harm her. I have not done this yet since I did not feel comfortable with that after someone in the grooming area told me that if that got in my dogs eye it would cause an infection. To make this clear I did not get it to use IN the eye but around the eye ( the tear staining area ). I thought of covering her eyes when I do it but if it is true that it would not harm the eye I would spray it. I was hoping someone on the forum had experience with it and could advise me.

You always have great advise should I try it? or should I wait to ask a my vet?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

earfax said:


> Kim
> {snip}
> You always have great advise should I try it? or should I wait to ask a my vet?


Me? I'm Kim_berly_. 
I don't know anything about this product and have been checking the thread to learn more. I am hesitant to use anything in the eyes that isn't specifically made for eyes like Bauch & Lomb Eye Wash, which I have used for staining in the past. If the CC rep said you can spray it in the eyes, then I suppose you can. I'd check with my own vet just to be on the safe side if I were considering the use of it. As for a topical treatment, I don't think it could hurt, but there are so many stain-cleaning treatments out there that I'd wait until someone else had success and reported it. LOL There are soooo many money spending products out there and few seem to have good results on staining.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:redface: I have to admit I haven't tried it yet on Quincy. :redface: I have been so busy that I don't even know exactly where it is! (I'm a bad dog mom)

I don't know about putting it in the eye. I'd be cautious of that myself. Quincy is dark behind the eyes and underneath the eyes...this was bought to try on his muzzle staining around his mouth/beard area only. I liked the idea that I wouldn't have to be quite so careful around his nose and mouth area(if he licked or something/like he does with shampoos)......although----I'd still try to keep any overspray from his nose/mouth.

If I think of it,tonight when I go to work I'll ask Doc about it and show him this stuff and let you know what he says ok?


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Me? I'm Kim_berly_.
> I don't know anything about this product and have been checking the thread to learn more. I am hesitant to use anything in the eyes that isn't specifically made for eyes like Bauch & Lomb Eye Wash, which I have used for staining in the past. If the CC rep said you can spray it in the eyes, then I suppose you can. I'd check with my own vet just to be on the safe side if I were considering the use of it. As for a topical treatment, I don't think it could hurt, but there are so many stain-cleaning treatments out there that I'd wait until someone else had success and reported it. LOL There are soooo many money spending products out there and few seem to have good results on staining.


what stain cleaning treatments do you suggest?


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Just my little comment, but I tend to go with what the majority has said versus what one source has said. The thing is that there are a million different reasons why that lady's dog could have gotten an infection, what is the proof that it was the CC product? I work in a research lab, so I am naturally inclined to question theories based on one account. If there were a few people saying that I would stay away, but one case could be caused from something completely unrelated.

Just my two cents  I would feel perfectly safe using it on the hair around the eye(I use it on my dogs' beards) but I would still check with my vet before using it in the eye.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Finally, got an email back from a Chris Christensen office manager.

Dear Renee,

It is safe to spray Peace & Kindness directly in the eye. I spray my eyes with P&K all the time when I have allergy issues with my eyes.

Thanks for choosing Chris Christensen Systems products.

Kindest Regards,
Debbie Cox /Office Manager


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

I stand by my opinion that I would not spray this into eyes -- anything that is not HUMAN opthamalogist tested or VETTED opthamalogist products should *not go into the eyes.

I realize that CC has a good reputation -- it doesn't matter to me one little bit in this case. CC is a grooming supplier and they are selling a product that is not a comb to use, but a product that goes into a very sensitive area. This is a 'drug', not a grooming tool. 

Lastly, this little fur-kids can't tell you if they don't like it....if it hurts or stings a little, or they just don't feel good afterwards. Using an example of allergy meds.....my vet told me that there are a lot of allergy meds that can be used on dogs, but that she won't use many of them. She will only prescribe a limited three different brands, even though many are ok'd for vet use. Ther reason? She says that some have side effects, such as ringing of the ears, and since our dogs can't tell us about whether it is a side effect for them, she doesn't feel it safe to use those that could produce this side effect.

If your dog's eyes did suffer from this, it would be hard to hold them accountable if it's not on the label for such use. If it was labeled for this use, then I am sure they would be proud to announce it is being produced in an authorized, certified/approved labratory for opthamalogic use. I don't imagine it is (again, they are a grooming supplier, not a drug supplier)....and if something did happen, then it would be too late for your dog.

Lynn*


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Have none of you seen the blue man (i'm not making this up)? Google him. His skin color changed to blue from ingesting Colloidal Silver over a period of time. I don't remember how long or why he was taking it; but I saw him on tv in the spring and just a few days ago again and he is still blue. So if you have a light colored dog, might not want to be using this product on it.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

yes, i've seen the blue man.

collodial silver is a natural and safe antibiotic, one of the best and many doctors have talked about using it instead of going with stronger and stronger antibiotics that are so hard on our systems...

i'm curious about this product, although i've basically become resolved to live with the staining and try to ignore it, keep the area as clean as i can.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey, I didn't mean to be flippant; but as one why bleached her hair one summer in my youth and then went in my swimming pool and had my hair turn green from the chemicals in the pool water, I wouldn't want to have to have my dog have blue hair. I had the option of getting mine re-colored, a dog wouldn't have that option. I am so paranoid about Rosie that I don't know what I would do if she got any kind of infection or disease. It's worse than having a baby.


----------

